# Bonjour! From Sunny Scotland.



## Aspirant Wordificer (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi peeps!

First of all, let me say that I'm very excited to be here. Purely because this is one of those consummate extensions to my writing journey, one of which, I know, will be of a positive experience. I've perused the forums and can clearly see that you have a well-formed community of like-minded individuals who are perfectly willing to impart their knowledge on fellow wordificators like myself. Which is something in itself a rare thing.

Secondly, I do tend to go on a bit. And I do understand that not all of my wordifications will be fully experienced as I do have a penchant to transmogrify ordinariness in writing into something that makes more sense-unfortunately, most probably, only to me.

I've been writing and reading, on-and-off, for the most part of over 30 years now and have penultimately decided that this is the time to make a proper go of it and, with the help of NaNoWriMo, have just completed my first draft. Now, I'm looking toward re-writing and editing and re-writing and editing, et cetera.

Ciao.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## yxz79 (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome! It's nice to meet you. ;-)


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 9, 2014)

That's quite an introduction. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2014)

"wordificators"

Love it.

Welcome to WF Aspire, hope you don't mind the new nickname 

As a newbie, you won't be able to start a thread for your own work on the creative boards, edit your signature, or select an avatar until after you've made ten posts (outside of Procrastination Central that is). There are a number of ways to reach that minimum, but the best way is to take a look at the work others have posted and offer insightful comments and critiques, as people will be likely to return the favor once your own has been posted.

Let me know if you have any questions and enjoy your stay in our cozy corner of the internet!


----------



## joshybo (Dec 9, 2014)

A lot of the time, I feel like I ramble on a bit much in comparison to the other more-talented writers on this site.  In fact, I envy their ability to convey themselves so succinctly, as I've always had a natural proclivity towards "wordiness".  Perhaps with your presence I will find a kindred, overly-verbose spirit?  :welcoming:  Although, that could potentially be a bad thing for both of us.  Welcome aboard!  I hope to read your offerings very soon.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 10, 2014)

Aspirant Wordificer, you may or may not be a pontificator of fancy long words.  You may be able to spin intricate yarns about seemingly mundane events to great detail. 

I do know for a fact you are a story teller, for I know there is no such thing as a "Sunny Day in Scotland"

Welcome to the forum looking forward to seeing the words of an optimist, that sees only the sun when the rest of the world sees clouds and rain...  Only kidding,  welcome to the forum...Bob


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2014)

After all that--I feel quite --er...speechless. [lol]. Welcome! Turn it loose on WF--we can take it! AND enjoy it. We have something for everyone here, word games , writing discussions, challenges and friendly competitions.Please join the fun and dont be shy, this is a friendly community, supportive and caring. If I can assist in any way, please let me know. I want your experience here to be wonderful. Peace always...Julia  :biggrin:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Wordifier. This is a place to be wordy if nowhere else is :lol:

As Nox aid you will need ten posts outside of procrastinator central (and words games too actually) before you can post your own creative works. You will also then be able to choose your own avatar and signature as well as being able to like or LOL at any post you like/ think is funny.

So explore, do a crit or two, join discussions. Welcome aboard :smile:


----------



## Aspirant Wordificer (Dec 13, 2014)

I am absolutely overwhelmed by such a warm response, one of which I have never (yes, we're going back to the days of internet relay chats (_IRC_) and instant messaging such as _ICQ_---lets call it 20yrs, or so, ago---) experienced in my time '_on-the-line'_. I thank you ever-so-muchly and am deeply smilefied._ 

Noxicity-,_ I love the fact that you love my lingo, there'll be more wordifications coming because, quite frankly, the English language *jus'nt *enough. _PS - You can call me anything I deserve to be called._:grin:

_joshybo - _I think I know exactly where you are coming from. There are some words which some people, lets call them 'less well read' individuals, might not get. Words like; *succinctly*-short and clear and concise, *proclivity *- a preference of some sort, *verbosity *- using too many words - something which neither me nor you, I presume, actively participate in, although, may be somewhat partaking of.layful: The one thing that they tell us not to do is use big words in our writing. I say fornicopulacreate that.

Plasticweld - aka - Bob, You have indeed dismantled my somewhat facile illusion of a sunny Scotland and I implore your superior knowledge on the sunniness of Alba, while advocating future wordifications, of which I am looking forward too. :encouragement:

Firemajic - aka Julia - Thank you so very much for the very warm welcome. :grin:

Pluralized, yxz79, InstituteMan, mrmustard615, thank you very muchly for your warm welcomes and  I hope I can emsparkle this most illuminated of places that tiny wee bit more.

Wordifications, critiquifications and discombobulations to come...

:triumphant:


----------



## escorial (Dec 14, 2014)

View attachment 7020


----------



## IvyRuth (Dec 23, 2014)

While without your gift of the loquacious limerick, I too have many years of reading and writing on and off.  Equally I am also starting on the journey of a new venture in writing.  In my case fiction.  I'll look forward to your wit in both your writing and your critiques.  Further, I look forward to you sharing your learning curve in the re-writing and editing processes.


----------



## Dave Watson (Dec 23, 2014)

Alright mate. Always nice to have another Scotsman on board! Hope you enjoy the forum. From where do you hail, fine sir? I'm over on the west coast, bout 30 miles down the Clyde from Glasgow.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 3, 2015)

Aspirant Wordificer said:


> Wordifications, critiquifications and discombobulations to come...
> 
> :triumphant:



I await with bated breath your further wordifications and my external auditory meatus and oculi do, too.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi! I'm Boofy ^^ 

I guess I'll be hitting the books whenever I see you post, neh? I'm already anticipating a ransacking, pilfering your choicest words :3


----------

